# Anyone recommend a Real estate broker?



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

Hi all

I have just secured a move to Dubai, allowance all sorted but need a real estate broker to liaise with, I will have a month in temp accommodation when I arrive in the next cpl of weeks and know roughly where I want to live but just need someone to run around for me who knows what they are doing....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

gwpaterson said:


> just need someone to run around for me *who knows what they are doing*....


good luck with that ound:


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

rsinner said:


> good luck with that ound:


I would rather receive serious constructive comments rather than worthless useless ones if you don't mind, I have better things to do with my time than log in to read your stupid reply.


----------



## Casper77 (Apr 24, 2014)

First tip: it all depends on the area you want to live in and price range because prices went up crazy high 30-40% since November, some agents work based on areas and some are general, but if you consider reading the above comment is a waste of time then you are up for a surpirse my friend, you will need to spare a lot of wasted time, I've been here in Dubai for 5 weeks and I spent 4 of them looking for apartments and finally decided on one.
So I can help you with areas and some tips if you like.


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

Tx and pretty flexible but my office will be in silicon oasis so international city, impz look fine buts gourd this affect who is a reliable estate broker, I know the areas I just don't have a contact in real estate...your thoughts on the above areas would be welcome of course and thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gwpaterson said:


> Tx and pretty flexible but my office will be in silicon oasis so international city, impz look fine buts gourd this affect who is a reliable estate broker, I know the areas I just don't have a contact in real estate...your thoughts on the above areas would be welcome of course and thanks


Hi,
You really need to get here and have a proper look around - before choosing an area to live.
Example - International city - looks very good, on paper - but you would be in for a surprise once you get here and have a look around/speak to people about living there.
It will be very difficult to get a real estate broker who will answer the phone - let alone "run around" for you. In this market and economic climate it just isn't going to happen.
The first reply you got may be a bit blunt - but it is a perfectly accurate and correct 
sum up of the real estate market in Dubai!

Best of Luck
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gwpaterson said:


> I would rather receive serious constructive comments rather than worthless useless ones if you don't mind, I have better things to do with my time than log in to read your stupid reply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

gwpaterson said:


> I would rather receive serious constructive comments rather than worthless useless ones if you don't mind, I have better things to do with my time than log in to read your stupid reply.


Dear gwpaterson - apologies that you had to waste your precious time logging in to read comments on a forum where you were asking for free advice. Next time ask your secretary to do so, if you have one.

Also, I sincerely hope that you get a trusted broker who will run around and do the work for you. Dubai is full of them. :fingerscrossed: 

And once you have had a chance to get off your high horse, you will realise the depth of what I said :drum: eace:


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're in Silicon Oasis I'd recommend Skycourt Towers, just across the way. Very good deals available, clean and well-maintained. It's 15 minutes in the car to Downtown (where Dubai Mall is).

One thing though, if you've not got time to read a flippant post on here, you're going to go nuts at the way things work in Dubai. Prepare to waste a *lot* of time.


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

gwpaterson said:


> Tx and pretty flexible but my office will be in silicon oasis so international city, impz look fine buts gourd this affect who is a reliable estate broker, I know the areas I just don't have a contact in real estate...your thoughts on the above areas would be welcome of course and thanks


Just a heads up. You would need to have a car(own/rent) if you're considering IMPZ, only one bus that runs in that area and it goes through Sports City & Motor City and ends its route at Mall of the Emirates Metro Station. Or you could cab it to work, there's always at least 4-5 taxis outside in the morning.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

If you're looking at places like International sh*tty and IMPZ, I assume the money you're willing to spend on rent isn't much.

I would have suggested you contact a moving company like Move One who can chase up agents for you...however, they'd probably charge you your year's rent doing the task.

Move here, then look. Not everything is as great as it seems. IMPZ isn't bad but International sh*tty is like essentially a shanty town...though a little more concrete. It's not a nice area...

I'd suggest JVC (my current area). Can get studios for less than 50k, 1 beds are probably going up....probably a nice one around 60k. Silicon Oasis is about 15 minutes away and it's actually pretty pleasant here.

It's on the up and up. In 4-5 years time, it will be one of "the" places to live. JVT will be "the" place to live in a year or two, IMHO.


----------



## Casper77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Agree with Steve


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Cluttons.

Everyone else i've had the displeasure to have even a passing involvement with turned out to be corrupt, inept, pushy, insanely dim, or all of the above.


----------

